# FFG Lew & Charlie



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anybody have authors for books similar to these types of storys? I look forward to it every month. It can keep my attention. Thanks


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Could not wait for each month's issue to come out. Have not read them in a long time, years actually. 
I do not have an answer but look forward to someone saying yes. Still have some old FFG from the mid 80's I think that have their adventures.
Matt


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

if you like the lew and charlie, (i love those too) go to trapperman.com and go into the alaska forum and in there, they have a guy that took a job to watch over a guys lodge out in the wilderness by himself. he has a internet and tv and he's keeping us all updated on his daily life. if you've ever watch or read the book, "Alone in the Wilderness", this guy is living that. except he has snowmobiles and a warm cabin and tv and beer. lol it is really interesting reading his stuff. he's trapping there for the winter and wont be out until spring. man that would be sooo cool. what an adventure most of us can only dream of.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/879042/Serious_Trapping_Opportunity#Post879042


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Now that was some good reading. hopefully in the next week we can hear about his catches.
Matt


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Good read. Great, now another story to wait on:sad::lol:.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I know that the Adventure of Lew & Charlie were penned in the Depression Era and that it's long been out of print. It must be available SOMEWHERE on the Net...Damn if I can find it..

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Maurice Decker is the auther..Note which web site/forum listed the answer at the bottom of the page!

I still say it must be available somewhere! I CAN remember years ago, FF&G ran a contest for something, forgot exactly what it was, but I do remember First prise was a complete works of the Lew and Charlie series.


*"Is there a book written by Maurice Decker about the Adventures of Lew and Charlie that was featured in Fur Fish & Game?"*

Info: *Decker Maurice* 
Public-records-now.com 1 Minute to Search (free summary) Locate *Decker Maurice*.

Find any *book* 
BookFinder.com New, used, rare, out of print books 100,000 booksellers *and* growing.








More search results: maurice decker,


*"No book, but this site verifies that they have been running the articles again"*

by: Librarian50 on Dec 22 2007 (11 months ago) 
Official Rating 
*Answer Rating: 3.0 *​ 


































 
- Collapse+ Expand
call or email the magazine to see if there are plans to publish a book:
Home Office
2878 East Main Street
Columbus, Ohio 43209
(614) 231-9585

back issues are available here, if you wish to read the series of adventures in their original form, call or email to see which issues have Lew and Charlie:
http://furfishgame.com/store/Backissue.html

the books he has published are still available:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?ie=UTF8&rs=1000&rh=n:1000,p_27:Maurice Decker&page=1

available at ebay with maurice decker articles:
http://cgi.ebay.com/FFG-10-41-E-J-D...9421359QQihZ021QQcategoryZ71136QQcmdZViewItem

best wishes,
Librarian50


*Sources:* http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189867


----------



## xringer223 (Oct 10, 2002)

I remember reading in FFG that is has the exclusive right to the Maurice Decker Stories. I have read the stories for years too and wish I could read them back to back. I think I also remember reading in FFG Maurice Decker wrote the stories for Fur-Fish-Game or Trapper Trader. Stories by Jack London are similar. Adventure, risk, triumph and death that take place in the wilderness. 

Jay


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I try to save all chapters keeping them together and when a story is finished, read it thru from start to finish. Can then file and reread couple years later.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Traplines North by Stephen Meader

www.southernskies.com


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

> I try to save all chapters keeping them together and when a story is finished, read it thru from start to finish


I got to read the first 4 of this series together. I would normally skip over story's like these. But somebody, maybe you posted awhile back of keeping their FFG in order for the Lew and Charlie. So I went back and gave it a try. If I would have know that i was going to enjoy it I would have waited till the chapter was done and read it all together.:lol:


----------



## lunaky (Oct 20, 2013)

I have worked for a magazine printing company and have had the privilege of helping manufacture  Fur-Fish-Game  for a very long time. they are indeed publishing the stories again and have been doing so for a long time. your best bet would be to contact them at www.furfishgame.com or call them @ (614-231-9585) i am sure they will go out of their way to help you. i am thinking that the best way to get these is to subscribe as this magazine is a "cant stop" read every issue.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I know that the Adventure of Lew & Charlie were penned in the Depression Era and that it's long been out of print. It must be available SOMEWHERE on the Net...Damn if I can find it..
> 
> Mitch


The story running in FFG currently is set around WW2 so after depression era. The alone in the wilderness runs on the local PBS station every once in a while, very cool.


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

Fur fish game just released a book of only lew and Charlie stories!! Go to fur fish game website store the book is $14.95 http://www.furfishgame.com/store/new_products.html


----------

